# MTB: Nassahegan - Saturday, 11/8



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to get in at least a 12 miler to break 300 miles this season. Thinking about something closer to 16 or 17. Planning to do *this* again, along with a loop through Sessions Woods. *Wheels down* out of Scoville at 7 am. Weather looks iffy, but the season is winding down so I'm going for it regardless. I'll skip Sessions if the pace is slowed due to wet trails. We're still just in bow season, but wearing bright colors is not a bad idea.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 4, 2008)

I might be down for the first leg of the ride.  I need to be back to watch our son in the afternoon.  Are there a couple of bail out points a couple of hours into the ride?


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I might be down for the first leg of the ride.  I need to be back to watch our son in the afternoon.  Are there a couple of bail out points a couple of hours into the ride?



I'm hoping to be wrapped up pretty close to noon, if not before, especially if we're rolling by 7 am. Brian and I did the ride above in about 4 hours which included some extended mechanicals and a foray into Dick Tickler's Notch which slowed us waaaaay down. Without any mechanicals and skipping the notch, I think 4.5 hours is about right including the extra 4-ish miles down into Sessions Woods. You could always blow off the Sessions part and just do the 12 miler we did above.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm hoping to be wrapped up pretty close to noon, if not before, especially if we're rolling by 7 am. Brian and I did the ride above in about 4 hours which included some extended mechanicals and a foray into Dick Tickler's Notch which slowed us waaaaay down. Without any mechanicals and skipping the notch, I think 4.5 hours is about right including the extra 4-ish miles down into Sessions Woods. You could always blow off the Sessions part and just do the 12 miler we did above.



If I make it I have to be on the road by 10 which gets me home by 11.  So I would eed to bail at or before 10.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> If I make it I have to be on the road by 10 which gets me home by 11.  So I would eed to bail at or before 10.



Given the proposed route, we would have to spot a car at Stone Road. You could then ride the cemetery twisties, out to the Stone Road area and then bail after that.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2008)

If it ain't raining I should be in.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

i might be in for 1/2 a ride.  can't invest the whole morning but would like to get out on Saturday if at all possible.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i might be in for 1/2 a ride.  can't invest the whole morning but would like to get out on Saturday if at all possible.



What's your drop dead time to be finished? Once we head out of Lamson Corner we don't return for 12 miles or so, or probably about 3.5 hours. If I know a bunch of you need to be done at say 10 am, perhaps I can change the route around.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's your drop dead time to be finished?



don't know, need to check with the boss to see what my commitments are.  don't plan around me but i'd probably need to bail around 10 to swing by ski sundown for my pass pickup and still get home by noon.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess you guys could bail down 69 from the northern end of the big loop after the Cornwall downhill if you're pressed for time...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be there for the full ride.  I can do Sunday instead if that works better.

I hope the weather isn't too bad, there's a few obstacles I'd like to hit along the way...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> If I know a bunch of you need to be done at say 10 am, perhaps I can change the route around.



I'm not a definite so don't change plans because of me.  I will know in the next day or two if I'm in or not.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm not a definite so don't change plans because of me.  I will know in the next day or two if I'm in or not.



Well, like I said, if we start promptly at 7 am, pedal hard and don't break too long, we might be able to get back to 69 after the downhill by 10 am. It's then a few minutes back to Scoville.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't do this one guys. I have a bunch of things to do Saturday morning that can only be done on Saturday morning. I will trty to get a ride in on Sunday somewhere.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like I'm in as long as the weather isn't horrible.  I need to be home by noon and pickup my pass @ ski sundown so i can ride until 10/10:30 ish.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Roll call:

Greg
o3jeff
bvibert
gmcunni (done at 10 am)

Grassi21?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2008)

still up in the air.  could be my last mtb ride before ski season starts on 11/14...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2008)

> Saturday: Showers, *mainly after noon*. High near 62. South wind between 3 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.



Looks like weather won't be too bad, we're still on right?


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Looks like weather won't be too bad, we're still on right?



In!


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> In!



Actually, I might have to bail on this. I'll update later.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Actually, I might have to bail on this. I'll update later.



:smash:


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :smash:



My wife's spending the day with a puking kid and canceled the plans she had with them for tomorrow morning. Me taking off to ride anyway for half the day just ain't cool, ya know?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> My wife's spending the day with a puking kid and canceled the plans she had with them for tomorrow morning. Me taking off to ride anyway for half the day just ain't cool, ya know?



No need to explain to me.  I was just busting your balls.  So you're definitely out?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> My wife's spending the day with a puking kid and canceled the plans she had with them for tomorrow morning. Me taking off to ride anyway for half the day just ain't cool, ya know?



Greg
if you end up bailing but can swing a ride on Sunday let me know. I am thinking about heading down to Nepaug Sunday morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

It doesn't matter if I ride Saturday or Sunday, Sunday is actually better for me.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

I could definitely be persuaded to change to Nepaug on Sunday.  I'll have to check what our schedule is like that day though.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Sunday is fine. Only thing going on is to pick up money and/or unsold stuff @ Sundown.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I could definitely be persuaded to change to Nepaug on Sunday.  I'll have to check what our schedule is like that day though.



I'll do Nepaug on Sunday, maybe I will remember which way to go now after having rode it twice.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

I might be able to swing Nepaug on Sunday, but don't plan around me. I'll come if I can.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Gary, can you swing Nepaug on Sunday instead of Nass on Saturday?

Paging 2knees, here is you chance to to hit the jumps again.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2008)

Doubtful for Sunday.  but i sure would like to he Nepaug again...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2008)

just to confirm, no ride on saturday, correct?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm def out for saturday.  sunday is a no go as well.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm out


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

Guys - keep me posted about a potential Nepaug ride Sunday morning - start time, etc... I still hope to make it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm out



Just for Saturday?

Looks like this ride fell apart.  Sorry Gary...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like this ride fell apart.  Sorry Gary...



no worries. i'll keep an eye on what you guys plan for Sunday. There is a small chance i could do something if it didn't start too early and didn't last too long. 


worst case, i ride local on sunday. i'll drag my son out for some exercise.


----------

